
No evidence that TDD differs from a TLD - angeladur
http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?doid=2961111.2962592
======
davidgrenier
It'd be great if the authors now compared TDD/TLD with TFD (Type First
Development).

Side reading: [http://tomasp.net/blog/type-first-
development.aspx/](http://tomasp.net/blog/type-first-development.aspx/)

~~~
dalke
That only works if there are many types.

I work with molecules, expressed as molecular graphs. The algorithm
development I do is mostly graph manipulation, with a small number of types.
For example, given N molecules, find the largest subgraph (in terms of the
number of edges) which are in at least k of them.

Or, think about computing an FFT, or clustering a data set.

Types add little to how to think about these problems, so TFD provides little
structure to this sort of algorithm development process.

